# 

## Genij

/  ,    , - 12 000.      ???

----------


## Laric

- 1,3 (     - 90- )
12.000*1,3 = 15.600

----------


## Genij

..      ???    ???

----------


## Laric

, ,     
     8  .

 -   16  1992  1073 "              1992 - 1995 ". 
    7  16.05.1994 ""              ,     ,    ,     ,  ,    ,  ,   "

    ? 3\4     ,    .
   ,   ( )    , :  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  (),  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   ,    , -  ,   ,   ,  (-)  , -   , -    ,   ,   , -  .

   --, ...

...    ...

  !

----------


## Genij

,   :     


9  2003 . N 1199-16




19  2003 . N 670-9


9  2003 . N 25-23/5995

----------


## Laric

(.   # 37 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=137978-      ,     ,  . 

   ,    ,     !!!

        "  " :Wink:

----------


## Genij

, 
   -   , 22 , ,/  - 12 000,   ,,        ,   , 30%   10% ,    ????
    , /       1,5???

----------


## Laric

--...
   -  ,        -



> /


.

,    -    "" (.. ,       ) -  .

 ,      ,     ?        .

,  ?  , , 10.000,           .       ,  -  .
  .

----------


## Genij

..   -  12 000,  -  10000, . 3000 -   13 000
   ,         /  .      ,         -   /   ,      ???
  ,,   30         -     30% ???

----------


## Calm

> /  - 12 000,


 **    ,        /. 
    ,        .

----------


## Genij

- 
       / -    ????

----------


## ... ...

*Calm*, 


> 


          ?  :Wink: 

:      :Embarrassment:    " "

----------


## ... ...

*Genij*,  :

  %
 %

----------


## Calm

> ?


 .
   -  ** .

----------


## Genij

???

----------


## ... ...

*Calm*,       :Smilie:     ,     


> 


    ""   :Wink:

----------


## ... ...

*Genij*, 


> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Genij

????   ...

----------


## ... ...

*Genij*,   ..   :Smilie: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Genij

, )))
       ???

----------


## Calm

> Calm,


   ,      :Smilie: 



> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## _Mlle

10  1967 . N 1029 
    27  1991 . N 25
     28  1992 . N 47 
     9  1992 . N 239 
     25  1994 . N 155 
     18  1994 . N 856 

          16  1994 . N 37 
   "              ,     ,    ,     ,  ,    ,  ,   "


      ! 

    16  1994 . N 37
 1    11    
 11    
  (    30 )                      ,            .

      !!!     !

----------


## Laric

*_Mlle*, 


> ...   !


. 
 , 122- (2004 .)      ,       .

     ,   ,     , ,    ("        ,        ,     ",      22.11.90 N 2,       22  1990 . N 458 "   ,    "). 

    :  10%    6       30%.
  .

----------

,      :

   4520-1 "      ,       ..."  19.02.1993

 1.   
    ,            , ...       , - ,   ,   .

 3.    ...
    ,     ,          ,  ,      .

----------


## Genij

..  ,   /      ???

----------


## Mlle

> ,      :


      ?




> ,        ,          ,    ,  ,      .


..   

  " "            . ,  4    ,            ,   .    ,     .


      .       .       =)

----------


## Genij

Mlle,         .
    ,         / 12000,    .
  ?  ? ..    12 000 ,,     ,        ,      , 10%    30% ???  ,   ,

----------


## Mlle

> ..    12 000 ,,     ,


  =)

     ?

----------


## Genij

,   
      )))

----------


## chtina

,            ???????

----------


## Mlle

> ,            ???????


       ,     
       , **

----------

Genij 1



> /  ,    , - 12 000.      ???


  Genij 2



> ,


,   -  !

----------


## Mlle

?

----------

